# Transada



## Dbora

Olá pessoal!!
Tudo bem?
Alguém poderia me dizer qual o significado de transada? Por exemplo nessa frase: "essa lanchonete é  mais transada do que aquela"? 
Muito Obrigada!!!!
Beijos!!!


----------



## Mangato

*transa*
(za) [F. red. de _transação_.] 
Substantivo feminino. 
1.Bras. Gír. Palavra-ônibus que traduz idéias de: entendimento, combinação, acordo, ajuste, pacto, comunicação, ligação, trama, conluio, maquinação, relação amorosa, sexual, etc.; transação.

Entiendo que *transada* en este caso,equivale a lo que los jóvenes españoles entienden como *enrollada,* divertida, agradable, legal, adaptada al gusto del cliente etc.


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Entiendo que *transada* en este caso,equivale a lo que los jóvenes españoles entienden como *enrollada,* divertida, agradable, legal, adaptada al gusto del cliente etc.


 
Gostei das sugestões, Mangato, principalmente de *enrollada*.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Gostei das sugestões, Mangato, principalmente de *enrollada*.


 
Oli, cada dia posso comprovar  que o teu dominio do espanhol, também da giria,  é ótimo.  ¡Parabens!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Entiendo que *transada* en este caso,equivale a lo que los jóvenes españoles entienden como *enrollada,* divertida, agradable, legal, adaptada al gusto del cliente etc.


 
Gíria moderna com muitos significados. Neste caso possivelmente significa que "esta lanchonete é mais elegante, ou mais bem equipada, ou mais bem decorada, que a outra..."

Me parece que dentro de tus opciones seria "más adaptada al gusto del cliente".


----------



## Mangato

Sí Wo, ocurre que traté de traducir giría por jerga y por eso escogí enrollada, _palavra_-_ônibus_ que los jóvenes españoles utilizan para todo, aunque probablemente en otras latitudes no se entienda, y que por otra parte todavía no aparece en los diccionarios. 

Gostei da _palavra-ônibus_,


----------



## coquis14

"Más copada" diríamos nosotros Dbora.

Saludos


----------



## Miracatiba

Pessoal, os espanhois falam legal quando uma coisa é boa?


----------



## sabatracio

Creo que se refiere a una tercera persona a la cual se le ha hecho trampa, transada. Caló mexicano.


----------



## curlyboy20

Miracatiba said:


> Pessoal, os espanhois falam legal quando uma coisa é boa?


 
Acho que não. Nunca escutei um espanhol dizer "legal" quando algo é bom ou bacana.  A propósito, isto seria uma discussão diferente


----------



## curlyboy20

sabatracio said:


> Creo que se refiere a una tercera persona a la cual se le ha hecho trampa, transada. Caló mexicano.


 
Oi! Bem-vindo aos fóruns.

Acho que a Dbora estava perguntando o significado da palavra em português, não em espanhol. Mas as suas sugestões sempre são bem-vindas


----------



## Ignobil

"transada" neste contexto é também "descolada". Lugar agradável aos jovens, com gente e músic adequadas.


----------



## coquis14

Miracatiba said:


> Pessoal, os espanhois falam legal quando uma coisa é boa?


 Temos a pedir a Vanda que abra um novo fio.


curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que não. Nunca escutei um espanhol dizer "legal" quando algo é bom ou bacana. A propósito, isto seria uma discussão diferente


 Tanto quanto sei Curlyboy , em algumas regiões da Espanha, como Málaga , usa-se a palavra "legal" como o mesmo significado da palavra lusa.

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> Temos a pedir a Vanda que abra um novo fio.
> 
> Tanto quanto sei Curlyboy , em algumas regiões da Espanha, como Málaga , usa-se a palavra "legal" como o mesmo significado da palavra lusa.
> 
> Abraços


 
Em Madri também se escuta mas só como qualifitivo para pessoas, nunca para coisas ou situações. Já em português uma pessoa pode ser legal assim como uma festa, um par de sandálias, um software, uma atitude ou um comportamento. Pelo que sei, legal espanhol é menos abrangente.
DRAE: 
*4. *adj. coloq._ Esp._ Leal o formal en su comportamiento.

Para não fugir muito ao tema, _dependendo do contexto_ legal pode servir como sinônimo de transada.


----------



## Dbora

Olá pessoal!!!!

Tudo bem?
Muito obrigada pelas respostas!!!!
Esse foro aqui é massa!!!
beijos e até mais!!!!
dbora


----------



## Lalah

Ninguém fala "Legal" aqui no México.... aqui falam "Padre, súper chido" hahhah.....
sinônimo......


----------



## Miracatiba

Que legal essa discussão. Eu achava que legal era só usando no Brasil. Nem em Portugal eu não sabia que usava.


----------



## PACHAMÉRICA

Para mim, "transada" tem mais conotação de "moderna", "estilizada".


----------

